# For a more sexy steak



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.chaosmosnews.com/Haber/a...t-steak-of-my-life-i-had-no-idea/haber-190964


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

What do you do if you want it medium well? Do you leave it in the oven longer?


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

petronius said:


> What do you do if you want it medium well? Do you leave it in the oven longer?


 
Yes, you could do that. Or, if you notice the temperature keeps rising while resting, you could let it rest covered a little longer. Although I shouldn't give advice on how to make beef medium well!!! Ha! Just kidding. To each their own. A probe thermometer is key with a big piece of meat. 

I tried this method for a prime rib with morel jus on Christmas Eve. I asked everyone what they wanted and the guys wanted prime rib and the women wanted, well, not prime rib. "Its too fatty and yucky" blah blah blah.... Anyway, I found a really good cut of meat at a local butcher, made a bit of a compromise by trimming some of the fat, and used this method and everyone loved it. Most everyone said it was the best rib roast they'd ever had. This method really does work.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try this 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Will have to try this. 

Hard for me not to use the sous vide method though, it's foolproof and comes out perfect every time! All it cost was 15 bucks for a small cooler


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This thread has been bookmarked to my Food folder under "Steaks".


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been reverse searing thick steaks for years now and is my favorite way to cook a steak.. In winter have done oven to cast iron pan with great results.. 

Outside I typically cook steaks on a barrel style grill with Cast Iron Grates.. Its simple.. Dump tower of lump one side, put steaks other side.. I really do not shoot for a particular temp on indirect side its more the fact its indirect.. After a while I start probing with PT100.. When they reach about 122-124.. Its off to the hot side.. 

By than your CI grates should be red hot as the indirect cooking allows sufficient time for them to heat up.. The sear only requires about 45 seconds if they are hot enough for the carmamelization of the surface to occur.. Usually about 128 its off the grill.. By time you slice into them they will have climbed a few degrees to 130-135 med rare range.. 

The beautiful thing about the reverse sear is the bulk of your steak is cooked to the desired doneness.. Whereas cooking at a hot temperature to drive temp to middle the outside portions end up over done with a : Caramelized surface, overdone 1/4 inch, center good. 

I also tend to believe it breaks the marbling down better resulting in a juicer steak.. Additionally food cooked at lower temps cook up slower than foods cooked at higher temps thus you can make your plate and your perfectly cooked steak will not over cook itself in that time.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

same way I cook my roasts, but I do it at 200 degrees, not 275.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems like this would be a great method for cooking venison.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm am giving this a try as I type.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I had my steak last night and I have to say, it was very, very good. I took two choice rib eyes and placed them on a rack that fits over a 12 inch, 8 pound cast iron pan. After taking it out of the oven, I fried up an onion with shiitake and button mushrooms. Meanwhile, I took the steaks off the rack and placed them in the already hot pan and finished them off on the burner. I only ate one of the steaks. The other is going to be sliced thin to make an excellent huge sandwich.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

petronius said:


> I had my steak last night and I have to say, it was very, very good. I took two choice rib eyes and placed them on a rack that fits over a 12 inch, 8 pound cast iron pan. After taking it out of the oven, I fried up an onion with shiitake and button mushrooms. Meanwhile, I took the steaks off the rack and placed them in the already hot pan and finished them off on the burner. I only ate one of the steaks. The other is going to be sliced thin to make an excellent huge sandwich.


Excellent report!!! 

I have not tried this yet and really want to apply the method to the grill. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

RMH said:


> Excellent report!!!
> 
> I have not tried this yet and really want to apply the method to the grill.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Before cooking, I seasoned the steaks with Montreal steak seasoning, course ground black pepper and a little salt. The steaks were about an inch and a half thick.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for posting this link! I tried this method last night and they turned out great! The steaks were completely med-rare throughout. This is a great way to cook steaks when there's 2 feet of snow blocking access to my grill. 

I'm trying it again tonight but with a fat venison steak this time. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I am going to do this again with a 2 inch thick English roast. I picked some up today for $3.49 lb at the butch counter. Before I left the store, I had to pick up some onions, mushrooms and a sweet red pepper.


Here's an update. It was delicious.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm one of those people that likes my steak medium well to well done. I found that the method in the first post works great for me. I have a large 12" cast iron pan and a small rack that fits perfectly on top. It is big enough to hold two porterhouse or ribeyes. I don't both to sear the steak anymore. For me, it is not necessary. I put the pan with the seasoned steaks in the oven set at 400 deg. and leave for 25-30 min. I turn it over and leave it for another 15 min or so. When I take it out, I wrap the steak in foil and throw my onions and mushrooms in the already heated pan and fry. The steak drippings season the onions and mushrooms. It only takes a few minutes before I am in heaven. I have one going in right now.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm doing this right now with a 2lb piece of picanha. I highly recommend this cut, if you can find it. One of my absolute favorite cuts, and a great value in my opinion. I'm going to dress it with some chimichurri.


----------

